
N00B NEWS- a weekly newsletter with articles on learning web development - wishinghand
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/n00b_news
======
wishinghand
I have a slightly easier to remember link for signing up too:

[https://n00b.news/](https://n00b.news/)

------
Cozumel
Even if the links are quality it's probably not the best name to get people to
sign up.

No-one likes being called a 'noob' even if they are. Compare it with something
like Frontend Focus ( [https://frontendfoc.us/](https://frontendfoc.us/) )

